# Western Slope Block Ice??



## rrb3 (Sep 30, 2009)

Anyone know where to find high quality, solid blocks of ice on the western slope...preferably G-wood or Grand Junction? Don't want to mess with compressed ice blocks on a long trip coming up...


----------



## snowjunkie (Jun 29, 2009)

Get a thick walled bin of the size you are looking for and make your own. Surely you have a buddy with a deep freezer to store them until the trip. Then put an old towel over the filled cooler and soak it. Should have ice for weeks that way.

I also believe in draining my cooler. It works best for me.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

I don't know of anyone that sells solid ice, so I'm curious as well. I do know that you can buy it in Moab at City Market, or from River Runners if your trip happens to be on any of those sections nearby.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## QuietHunter (Jun 8, 2010)

I also don't know of anyone, however the Melon Vine Food Store in Green River (across from Ray's) has the Moab block ice as well.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Comical! There are already several threads on this topic on the Buzz. People don't even bother to look before opening their mouth... or did I mean posting. We have even already visited the topic of 'To drain or not to drain' coolers also!


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Here's another comical thought: resist the urge to click on threads that don't interest you. Funny shit, huh?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh, it interested my plenty!  Sorry to hurt your feelings wild dude.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Rimrock adventures sells block ice and cubed ice, they are in fruita just outside of grand junction.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

mkashzg said:


> Sorry to hurt your feelings wild dude.



Apology accepted, now I can go on living.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## markhusbands (Aug 17, 2015)

*times change...*

..therefore updates to old topics are useful.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

jonny water said:


> Rimrock adventures sells block ice and cubed ice, they are in fruita just outside of grand junction.



'Real block ice'!? There's a huge difference… I'm willing to bet it's the crappy aerated stuff but if not I'll open mouth and insert foot happily!


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Um....it's frozen H20 in the shape of a block, you know, rectangular in shape. The recipe was simple, add water and freeze.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

jonny water said:


> Um....it's frozen H20 in the shape of a block, you know, rectangular in shape. The recipe was simple, add water and freeze.


So... if ignorance was painful, you sir would be hurting!

As I mentioned before the is a major difference between good block ice like Moab Ice sells and the other crap. I was curious and called Rimrock Adventures and they only sell the crappy aerated stuff.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

You should make your own since you are so picky about it and should just quit yer bitchin.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

jonny water said:


> You should make your own since you are so picky about it and should just quit yer bitchin.


Thanks I do make my own frequently as others mentioned. It is much better than what you can buy most of the time but hard to make enough for a 2-3 week trip. You'll figure it out eventually!


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

Now I know why I quit posting to this board.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

jonny water said:


> Now I know why I quit posting to this board.


Fair enough. 

Just to clarify, most of the block ice you find at Grocery Stores and Gas Stations is just Cube ice that is compacted into a block so its full of holes and melts a ton faster then true solid block ice that is actually created in a mold and frozen from scratch. It can make a big difference on how long it lasts...so its a valid question and its always nice to know where you can find the good stuff.


----------



## jonny water (Oct 28, 2003)

The block ice at rimrock adventrures is a block of solid ice, I was there last week and bought 6 bags of them.


----------



## wildh2onriver (Jul 21, 2009)

Thanks Jonny for the info.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

jonny water said:


> The block ice at rimrock adventrures is a block of solid ice, I was there last week and bought 6 bags of them.





Electric-Mayhem said:


> Just to clarify, most of the block ice you find at Grocery Stores and Gas Stations is just Cube ice that is compacted into a block so its full of holes and melts a ton faster then true solid block ice that is actually created in a mold and frozen from scratch. It can make a big difference on how long it lasts...so its a valid question and its always nice to know where you can find the good stuff.


Sorry, but not trying to be a dick but you may have bought 6 bags of block ice from Rimrock last week but you didn't buy real block ice as described by Electric Mayhem above and confirmed by my call to them today. The guide assured me all they had was the same Redi Block Ice they have at all the markets. Again, there is a big difference on how long it lasts is all I'm sayin... or was it Electric Mayhem that said that!?

Honestly if you can get it or make it, your cooler will appreciate you! Think of the block ice like they use to make ice sculptures but frozen more solid to a lower temperature.

In an effort to help you see the light and make peace here are the places near the western slope I know to get the goods. Unfortunately unless something has changed very recently these are the nearest options we have and there are not many.

Moab: Moab Ice makes and sells real block ice but most of the local stores carry their product and it is pretty easy to find around town. I have also contacted Moab Ice on the way to a Grand trip and picked up about 40 blocks for a 3 week trip and they are super easy to deal with.

Green River: as mentioned before the store across from Ray's.

Hanksville: Yep! It turns out there is a place there that makes it about 10 miles west up on the top of the bluff you can see in the distance and most all the stores there carry it I think but know for sure the Hole in the Wall store has it.

A cold and drained cooler is a happy cooler!


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Oh, sorry I forgot to mention the stuff is amazing for cocktails also!


----------

